# Gibt es ein attributives Nomen im Nominativ?



## dubitans

Dieser auf Englisch geführte Thread hat aus meiner Sicht eine Frage aufgeworfen, die es wert ist, näher behandelt zu werden:

*Gibt es ein attributives Nomen im Nominativ?

*Es geht um die grammatische Interpretation eines Phänomens, zu dessen Verdeutlichung ich die in jenem Thread angeführten Beispiele rekapitulieren darf:

_- der_ _Bundesstaat New South Wales
- die __Autobahn Richtung Norden
- __auf Höhe Autobahnbrücke
- auf __Höhe Supermarkt
- __das Machtzentrum Bundeskanzleramt
- das System Bundespräsident Wulff
- die Luftwaffenübung "Tiefland"
- __Bundesrepublik Deutschland
- Königreich Belgien
- Haus Habsburg
__- Saal "Harmonie"
_

In meiner Eigenschaft als Grammatik-Autodidakt hege ich die Vermutung, dass hier jeweils ein Nomen _(Bundesstaat, Machtzentrum etc.) _durch ein im Nominativ stehendes Nomen _(__New South Wales, __Bundeskanzleramt) _näher bestimmt wird. Dieser Nominativ wird unabhängig vom Kasus des näher bestimmten Nomens beibehalten _(__des Machtzentrums Bundeskanzleramt).
_
_
Autobahn Richtung Norden_ sticht insofern heraus, als das hier beleuchtete Phänomen doppelt auftritt:

1. _Norden_ bestimmt _Richtung _näher.

2. Die Gruppe _Richtung Norden_ bestimmt _Autobahn _näher.



*Wie ist das beschriebene Phänomen zu interpretieren?

Ist die Interpretation "Ein Nomen im Nominativ fungiert als Attribut eines Nomens" möglich?*


----------



## Gernot Back

dubitans said:


> *Wie ist das beschriebene Phänomen zu interpretieren?
> 
> Ist die Interpretation "Ein Nomen im Nominativ fungiert als Attribut eines Nomens" möglich?*


Attributive Nomen oder Nomengrupen nennt man für gewöhnlich "Appositionen". Klar, die gibt es in allen möglichen Fällen, je nachdem Teil welches Satzgliedes sie sind.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apposition
http://www.canoo.net/services/Controller?dispatch=glossary&input=Apposition&language=0&project=1


----------



## perpend

I think that each case listed would have to be taken in context.


----------



## Demiurg

Aber sowas wie "König Kallewirsch" ist ja keine Apposition, im Gegensatz etwa zu "Kallewirsch, der König der Erdmännchen".


----------



## dubitans

Gernot Back said:


> Attributive Nomen oder Nomengrupen nennt man für gewöhnlich "Appositionen".



Wieder was gelernt. Ich hatte bisher bei _Apposition_ automatisch an Kasuskongruenz gedacht. Da die hier ja nicht bzw. nur "zufällig" vorliegt _(die/der Autobahn Richtung Norden, das/des Machtzentrum/s Bundeskanzleramt)_ wäre mir _Apposition_ nicht in den Sinn gekommen. Merci bien, Gernot!



Demiurg said:


> sowas wie "König Kallewirsch" ist ja keine Apposition



Gernots erster Link:

_Herr Meier
die Stadt Bonn_


----------



## Demiurg

dubitans said:


> Gernots erster Link:
> 
> _Herr Meier
> die Stadt Bonn_



Das Konzept der "engen Apposition" war mir bisher unkekannt. Neumodischer Schnickschnack.


----------



## dubitans

Demiurg said:


> Neumodischer Schnickschnack.


----------



## manfy

Hmmm...Gernots "Apposition" hat mich jetzt irgendwie durcheinandergebracht...
Aber irgendwie scheint mir - falls es dir speziell um Nomen/Ergänzungen im Nominativ geht -, dass du vielleicht das meinst, was im Englischen 'proper noun' oder 'proper name' genannt wird, also Eigennamen. Die werden prinzipiell im Nominativ verwendet, außer sie hätten eine appositive Funktion.
z.B. in '_des Machtzentrums Bundeskanzleramt' _ist Bundeskanzleramt ein Eigenname, nämlich der Name des Amtes.

Kann dies sein oder bin ich hier total auf'm Holzweg?


----------



## dubitans

Eigennnamen werden doch nicht prinzipiell im Nominativ verwendet.

_(Herrn) Müllers Büro_


----------



## manfy

dubitans said:


> _(Herrn) Müllers Büro_


Dies ist dann vielleicht diese 'appositive Anwendung'?! Der Ausdruck ist nicht meinem Hirn entsprungen, sondern kommt von diesem Wiki-Artikel. Das ganze ergibt aber irgendwie total Sinn!

--------------------
Korrektur: Je öfter ich mir den Abschnitt durchlese, umso weniger Sinn ergibt er...es klingt mehr und mehr als gerade passende, jedoch nicht generell anwendbare Linguistendefinition...
Wie dem auch sei, die Bezeichnung 'Apposition' allein erklärt nicht den Nominativ und irgendwie all deine Sätze in der OP, deren Ende Nominativ zu sein scheint, scheinen auch als Eigennamen angesehen werden zu können. Ergo, der Kern deiner Frage ist wohl noch unbeantwortet.


----------



## ablativ

dubitans said:


> Eigennnamen werden doch nicht prinzipiell im Nominativ verwendet.
> 
> _(Herrn) Müllers Büro_



Wenn ich manfy richtig verstehe, geht es hier um nachgestellte Eigennamen: _Ich gehe in das Büro Müller. _​Nur dann kann man sie - wenn überhaupt - als Apposition verstehen.

Edit: besseres Beispiel: _Die Renovierungen des Büros Müller sind noch nicht beendet._


----------



## dubitans

War mein Verständnisfehler.

Es geht mir um ein schlüssiges Erklärungsmodell. Wenn dieses "unflektierbare Eigennamen" heißt, dann ist eben in _Wir treffen einander auf Höhe Supermarkt_ "Supermarkt" der Eigenname von "Höhe". Ist aber voll im Einklang mit Gernots Apposition, da ja auch "natürliche" Eigennamen als Appositionen auftreten _(Herr Meier)_, sowie meiner ursprünglichen Vermutung, es handle sich um attributive Nomina: 


Gernot Back said:


> Attributive Nomen oder Nomengrupen nennt man für gewöhnlich "Appositionen".



ablativ, Du fasst den Appositionsbegriff enger, schließt aber _("wenn überhaupt") _nachgestellte Eigennamen ein.


----------



## manfy

dubitans said:


> [...] _Wir treffen einander auf Höhe Supermarkt_ "Supermarkt" der Eigenname von "Höhe".


Ich glaube hier handelt es sich um eine Auslassung, also:
"_Wir treffen einander auf Höhe (des Gebäudes/des Bezugspunkts) Supermarkt_".
Wenn Supermarkt nicht als Eigenname sondern als normales Objekt behandelt wird, hieße es "_Wir treffen einander auf Höhe des Supermarkts_".

Ich muss gestehen, ich hatte den Wikibeitrag zur Apposition nicht voll gelesen, sondern nur bis "Apposition steht meist im gleichen Kasus wie Beziehungswort" - und damit ist dann eben die Beifügung im Nominativ nicht wirklich erklärt.

Abgesehen davon, dass Nominativ prinzipiell für das Subjekt verwendet wird, findet es auch als prädikative Ergänzung Anwendung.
"Mein Freund ist Arzt" -> Da "Arzt", ebenso wie das Subjekt, mit 'Wer/(was)' erfragt werden kann, steht es im Nominativ.

Mir scheint, gleiches gilt für deine Sätze in der OP, wo die Beifügung durch eine vergleichbare Konstruktion ersetzt werden kann, z.B: 
"_Wir treffen einander auf Höhe (des Gebäudes) Supermarkt_" = "_Wir treffen einander auf Höhe des Gebäudes, das der Supermarkt ist_".

...aber vielleicht ist dies ja genau das, was man als "enge Apposition" bezeichnet...aber der Wiki-Artikel hat mich in dieser Hinsicht noch nicht ausreichend aufgeklärt.


----------



## ablativ

manfy said:


> Abgesehen davon, dass Nominativ prinzipiell für das Subjekt verwendet wird, findet es auch als prädikative Ergänzung Anwendung.
> "Mein Freund ist Arzt" -> Da "Arzt", ebenso wie das Subjekt, mit 'Wer/(was)' erfragt werden kann, steht es im Nominativ.



Eine solche prädikative Ergänzung nennt man Gleichsetzungsnominativ, wobei das Kopulaverb (hier: sein) zusammen mit dem Prädikativ das Prädikat bildet.


----------



## manfy

ablativ said:


> Eine solche prädikative Ergänzung nennt man Gleichsetzungsnominativ, wobei das Kopulaverb (hier: bleiben) zusammen mit dem Prädikativ das Prädikat bildet.


Danke für diese Info!
Laut canoo.net gehört auch 'heißen' zu den Kopulaverben und damit wird mein obiges Beispiel noch logischer:
"_Wir treffen einander auf Höhe (des Gebäudes) Supermarkt_" = "_Wir treffen einander auf Höhe des Gebäudes, das Supermarkt heißt_".

Aber gleichzeitig wirft sich nun das Problem auf, dass dies kein Prädikativ zum Subjekt (Wir) sein kann, sondern anscheinend ein Prädikativ zum Objekt - und bei canoo wird nun nur mehr von Akkusativ gesprochen und nicht mehr von Nominativ. (bzw. in meiner Umformung zu Einschubsatz/Apposition kann es schon als Nominativ bezeichnet werden, nicht jedoch im Originalsatz)

Dies scheint sich zu einem Fall von "Deutsches Sprache, schweres Sprache" zu entwickeln...


----------



## Gernot Back

manfy said:


> Laut canoo.net gehört auch 'heißen' zu den Kopulaverben



Ich weiß nicht, ob ich bereits bei dem zweiwertigen Verb _heißen _von einem _Kopulaverb _sprechen würde.

_Ich heiße Gernot Back_.​ 
Hier ist ja auch die Frage, _*wie *ich heiße _und nicht _was_!

Anders ist das bei dem dreiwertigen Verb _heißen_.

_Ich heiße ihn einen Verräter._​ 
Hier ist die Frage schon eher:_ *Was* _heiße ich ihn?




manfy said:


> "_Wir treffen einander auf Höhe (des Gebäudes) Supermarkt_"


_Supermarkt _ist ein schlechtes Beispiel, weil es sich als starkes Substantiv nicht durch eine Akkusativendung vom Nominativ unterscheidet.

Aber nehmen wir mal dieses:

_Alle schauten in Richtung Kometen (sg.)._​ 
Hier ist der _Komet _('enges') appositionelles Attribut zu _Richtung_.

Da beides zusammen in diesem Satz die Direktivergänzung zum Verb _schauen _bildet, steht _Komet _im Akkusativ, genauso wie das Nomen _Richtung_, bei dem man es allerdings anders als bei _Komet _nicht an einer Endung erkennen kann. 

Natürlich kann man aber auch stattdessen ein Genitivattribut verwenden:

_Alle schauten in Richtung des Kometen (sg.)._​


----------



## dubitans

Guten Morgen,
bezogen auf die Ausgangsfrage wäre interessant, ob _in Richtung Komet_ "auch geht".


----------



## Gernot Back

dubitans said:


> Guten Morgen,
> bezogen auf die Ausgangsfrage wäre interessant, ob _in Richtung Komet_ "auch geht".


Ich glaube, das sagen sogar immer mehr Leute. Ich fürchte allerdings, das sind die gleichen, die "_Fahrscheine (gibt es) nur am AutomatØ (nicht beim Busfahrer)_" sagen, sodass es bei der Beantwortung der Frage nicht hilft, ob es sich hier um eine mit dem Bezugswort inkongruente Apposition handelt (Apposition im Nominativ, Bezugswort in einem anderen Fall).


----------



## dubitans

... während _*des Machtzentrums Bundeskanzleramtes _​falsch wäre. Das ist der Kern des Problems.


----------



## Gernot Back

dubitans said:


> ... während _*des Machtzentrums Bundeskanzleramtes _​falsch wäre. Das ist der Kern des Problems.


Das ist aber ein Problem speziell beim *Genitiv*. Hier ist die Kongruenz des apositionellen Attributs mit seinem Bezugswort deshalb blockiert, weil man _Bundeskanzleramts _ansonsten möglicherweise für ein Genitivattribut halten könnte. Beides (Genitiv- und apositionelles Attribut) wäre hier nur durch den fehlenden Artikel unterschieden und das reicht als Unterscheidung wohl einfach nicht aus und klingt dadurch falsch:



_*des Machtzentrums Bundeskanzleramts__ 
(kongurentes appositionelles Attribut im Genitiv, ungrammatisch)


_ 
_ des Machtzentrums des Bundeskanzleramts_ 
(Genitivattribut) 
 
Deshalb muss zur weiteren Unterscheidung der Apposition wohl auch noch die Kongruenz mit dem Bezugswort entfallen und man verwendet stattdessen den Nominativ



_des Machtzentrums "Bundeskanzleramt"_ 
(inkongruentes apositionelles Attribut)


----------



## dubitans

Total einleuchtend erklärt. Vielen Dank!


----------



## manfy

Gernot Back said:


> _Ich heiße Gernot Back_.​


Interessantes Thema! Eigentlich dürfte ich hier gar nicht mehr mitreden, weil dies weit jenseits meiner Grammatikkentnisse geht...ABER:
"Ich heiße Gernot Back" und "Ich bin Gernot Back" ist praktisch identisch, also daher gehe ich davon aus, das beides als Gleichsetzungsnominativ bezeichnet werden kann - und ich spreche hier rein in Bezug auf Logik und nicht Grammatikkenntnis oder -details.

Falls dies stimmt, frage ich mich aber:
"Dies ist die Aussage des Herrn Back"  ("Dies ist die Aussage des Herrn, der Back heißt")
"Dies ist die Aussage des Herrn Backs" 

Wenn Falls dies stimmt, warum sagt man
_Alle schauten in Richtung Kometen. _
anstatt
_Alle schauten in Richtung Komet._

PS: Es geht mir nicht um die tatsächliche Anwendungsweise, sondern um die grammatische Rechtfertigung der offiziell korrekten Variante. Also, Gernot, das ist kein Angriff - ich verstehe alles was du sagst, aber irgendwie scheint das Regelwerk nicht ganz kohärent zu sein. ...oder ich denke ganz einfach in die falsche Richtung!


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Interessant ist auch, dass "*wie* heiße ich?" (#16) anscheinend gar nicht richtig passt, es geht ja nicht um die Art und Weise. Im Englischen heißt es "*What*'s your name?".


----------



## dubitans

Schlabberlatz said:


> "*What*'s your name?".



May I also mention _​What do you call this?/What is this called?_


----------



## Gernot Back

Eigentlich ist das ja ein anderes Thema, aber wenn ich "jemanden" "einen Lügner" oder "einen Verräter" _heiße_, dann heißt das ja, dass ich ihn nicht unbedingt nur so _nenne _(oha *wie?*: *so*, also Modaladverbiale!), sondern dass ich wahrscheinlich auch denke, dass er tatsächlich einer *ist*, sonst wäre das ja Verleumdung!

Es besteht ja auch ein Unterschied zwischen dem Bezeichnetem und seiner Bezeichnung. Da kommen wir in die Semiotik:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semiotisches_Dreieck_
Ich *bin *Lehrer, aber ich *heiße *Gernot Back._​ 
_Lehrer _und _ich _sind nicht identisch, aber ich sehe _mich_(Ding) schon als Vertreter der Spezies "Lehrer"(Begriff).

"*Gernot Back*"(Symbol) ist nur (m)ein _Name_(Begriff), das bin nicht wirklich _ich_ (Ding); genauso gut könnte ich auch "Lieschen Müller" heißen.

*_Ich bin_ <Vorname> <Nachname>.​ 
Diese Ausdrucksweise halte ich auf Deutsch für ungrammatisch._
Mein Name ist Gernot Back._
​ 
Das stimmt jetzt wieder: Hier passt also auch ein Kopulaverb und ein Nominativ (eine Prädikativergänzung, die eine Gleichsetzung zum Subjekt ausdrückt).


----------



## dubitans

Gernot Back said:


> *_Ich bin_ <Vorname> <Nachname>.
> 
> Diese Ausdrucksweise halte ich auf Deutsch für ungrammatisch.


Dann ist auch _Das ist ein Tisch _ungrammatisch.

signifié vs signifiant


----------



## Gernot Back

dubitans said:


> Dann ist auch _Das ist ein Tisch _ungrammatisch.
> 
> signifié vs signifiant


Nein, exakt aus diesem Grund habe ich ja über die Dichotomie von Bezeichnetem und Bezeichnendem hinaus auf das semiotische Dreieck hingewiesen. Eigennamen sind für mich erst einmal nur Laut- bzw Zeichenfolgen, also Symbole ohne dass dahinter ein Begriff steht, wenn man bei Vornamen einmal von den Semen "männlich" bzw. "weiblich" absieht.

Eigennamen sind ja auch nicht unbedingt einmalig. Es könnte ja auch noch weitere Leute geben, die exakt so heißen wie ich. Bei einem "Stefan Schmidt" ist das gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich. Begrifflich haben diese "Stefan Schmidts" aber nichts miteinander gemein, außer dass sie männliche Lebewesen sind. Bei *einem *oder *einer *"Gustl" oder "Toni" ist das aber auch nicht immer klar.


----------



## manfy

Dies ist irgendwie eine harte Nuss.
Die Frage, ob Kopulaverb oder nicht, ist eigentlich gar nicht relevant für die OP, aber es hat mir hier doch bei der Kasusbestimmung geholfen:
(meine Kasusbezeichnungen beziehen sich auf den Kometen bzw. das beigefügte Nomen)

Das Phänomen ist der Halleysche Komet. -> Gleichsetzungsnominativ
Astronomen nennen das Phänomen den Halleyschen Kometen -> Objektsprädikativ (Akkusativ)
Astronomen nennen das Phänomen Halleyschen Kometen -> Objektsprädikativ (Akkusativ) ? ist dies erlaubt? oder üblich?
Astronomen nennen das Phänomen Halleyscher Komet -> Objektsprädikativ (Nominativ)

Eindeutiges Nicht-Kopulaverb
Alle schauten in Richtung des Halleyschen Kometen.  -> Genitiv
Alle schauten in Richtung Halleyschen Kometen. ? ist dies erlaubt?
Alle schauten in Richtung Halleyscher Komet.  -> Nominativ

Vergleich
Alle schauten in Richtung des Bundeskanzleramts.  -> Genitiv
Alle schauten in Richtung Bundeskanzleramts. 
Alle schauten in Richtung Bundeskanzleramt.  -> Nominativ

Alle schauten in Richtung des Nordens.  -> Genitiv; unüblich aber grammatisch korrekt
Alle schauten in Richtung Nordens. 
Alle schauten in Richtung Norden.  -> Nominativ

Fazit:
* falls beim beigefügten Nomen der Artikel verwendet wird, ist entsprechende Kasusdeklination nötig
* falls beim beigefügten Nomen kein Artikel verwendet wird, steht das Nomen im Nominativ (bzw. Nominativ ist erlaubt/wird bevorzugt ??)

Kann man dies so sagen oder steckt da der Wurm drin?
--------------
Übrigens, die einzige offizielle Beschreibung, die meine Annahme zu unterstützen scheint, ist Gernots Wiki link zur Apposition - Inkongruenter Kasus.
(obwohl es dort nur für weite Appositionen beschrieben ist, sollte das gleiche auch für enge Appositionen gelten, oder nicht?)


----------

